# Irish: Scéal



## theglobe

Hi guys!!!
Could any of you try and help me with this word? I don't know what it means, I think it is Irish Gaelic, and I don't have a clue (or a context, for that matter)

Thank you!!!
Theglobe


----------



## Hermocrates

As far as I know it means "story" or even "news".

It should be modern Irish, because unless I am mistaken the Old Irish equivalent is spelt _scél_.


Rye


----------



## Barba Roja

Yes, it does mean a story. Scéil is hearsay. The word for news as in what you would hear on TV or the Radio is 'Nuacht'.


----------



## L'irlandais

theglobe said:


> ... I think it is Irish Gaelic, and I don't have a clue (or a context, for that matter)
> 
> Thank you!!!
> Theglobe


Hello,
Well as ryenart pointed out it's meaning can change subtley depending on the context.
So while *scéal* does generally mean _"story" _(tale, anecdote...) ; the following examples show subtle changes.


> cad é an *scéal*?  = what's the _story?_ ((An everyday expression in _Irish English_ usage.) (here scéal means "_state of affairs_"))





> an bhfuil aon *scéal* agat? = do you have any _news_?


----------



## elirlandes

By the way - "scéal" has become a loan word into the English spoken in Ireland, as in;
What is the scéal lads? = Have you any news, guys?


----------

